# أرجو تزويدي بأهم شركات الطاقة المتجددة في الخليج (عاجل)



## أسد الرحمن (23 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
أرجو من الإخوة الكرام المقيمين بمنطقة الخليج أن يقوموا بتزويدي بأهم الشركات الخليجية التي تنشط في مجال الطاقة المتجددة و خاصة الطاقة الشمسية.
أرجو إن أمكن تزويدي بعناوينها أو مواقعها على الإنترنت، أو أرقام الهاتف 
مشكورين مسبقا و جازاكم الله كل خير :55:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يونيو 2007)

يوجد في الإمارات العربية مصنع لتصنيع الخلايا :www.microsolinternational.com

كما يوجد في السعودية مصنع الجزيرة في الرياض لتجميع الوحات ، لكن أرقام هواتفه تغيرت ..
ويوجد مكاتب تجارية لبيع اللوحات الشمسية في جدة والرياض .


----------



## أسد الرحمن (25 يونيو 2007)

أشكرك أخي جزيل الشكر أرجو منك إن أمكن أرقام الهاتف أو e-mail 
مشكور أخي و جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حقي (25 يونيو 2007)

أرجو تزويدي بأهم شركات الطاقة المتجددة في تركيا (عاجل)وعناوينها والبريد اللاكتروني وارقام الهواتف .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي أسد الرحمن :
مكتب BPSolar في الرياض رقم هاتفه :2651573 - أما البريد الالكتروني فهو : [email protected]@bpsarabia. com. sa يمكنك الاتصال به فوراً ، وأنا عندي طلب لسوريا من هذه الشركة ، وأرسلت طلبي واتصلت بهم ولكن لم يصلني الرد منذ الأسبوع الماضي ..
أرجو أن تتصل بهم ، وتعلمني بالأخبار ...


----------



## أسد الرحمن (1 يوليو 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا أخي عصام 
تأكد حالما اتصل بهم سأوافيك بالأخبار، فأنا أعمل في شركة فتية لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية في الجزائر و أنا ب


----------



## أسد الرحمن (1 يوليو 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا أخي عصام 
تأكد حالما اتصل بهم سأوافيك بالأخبار.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2007)

وصلت ألواح Cis وصارت في السوق حالياً..


----------



## أسد الرحمن (4 يوليو 2007)

جازاك الله خير الجزاء أخي عصام 
لقد استفدت فائدة عظيمة و خاصة من موقع Mirosol الإماراتية في انتظار الاتصال بشركة bpsolar


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يوليو 2007)

عزيزي أسد الرحمن ، 
هذا هو ما ننتفع به من هذا المنتدى والملتقى ...........
على كل حال ، بعون الله ، سأفتتح قريباً مكتباً في المملكة العربية السعودية بالشراكة مع أحد الإخوة السعوديين ، للعمل في المقاولات الهندسية و الصناعية .............. 
تسرنا زيارتكم ....


----------

